
Oracle Enters the AWS Cloud - raghus
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/09/hello-oracle.html
======
bmatheny
Oracle is just 'allowing' you to use the product on EC2. You don't get utility
licensing.

See [http://blog.mobocracy.net/2008/09/oracle-does-not-enter-
aws-...](http://blog.mobocracy.net/2008/09/oracle-does-not-enter-aws-
cloud.html)

------
wmf
Oracle has new licensing, but the article doesn't say what it is. $10/hour?
$100?

